# Coil Making Calculator



## Genosmate (27/7/15)

Not sure if this has been posted before.
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

We also have a simpler local offering

from SkyBlue


----------



## Yoda (27/7/15)

I use it all the time but for some reason its out on 26g i can never get it right but I've learned eg. if it says 8 warps 26 for 0.5 ohm I have to wrap like 10 or 12 wraps


----------



## Ohmen (27/7/15)

I always refer to steam engine. 

Since this thread was posted I'd like to ask advice...

I want to build parallel coils but I'm not sure what resistance I will get.

I was thinking of building dual parallel 26g, 5 wraps around 2mm ID.


----------



## Yoda (27/7/15)

Ohmen said:


> I always refer to steam engine.
> 
> Since this thread was posted I'd like to ask advice...
> 
> ...


Work off a quad coil but as I said above it act weird with 26g so the ohms might me off


----------



## Ohmen (27/7/15)

Thanks @Yoda


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Ohmen said:


> I always refer to steam engine.
> 
> Since this thread was posted I'd like to ask advice...
> 
> ...


Same as for dual coils.


----------



## kev mac (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> We also have a simpler local offering
> 
> from SkyBlue


I like this better than the steam engine version, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

